# Dry Start then no CO2?



## PBM3000 (27 Apr 2018)

If I were to do a dry start (mosses, MC Monte Carlo) then continue with low/mid tech (No CO2 gas but Glut only) will I run into issues?


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2018)

Some mosses don't like liquid carbon.


----------



## PBM3000 (27 Apr 2018)

I’d like to think I can run my new tank _without_ Glut as my current one (which I’m up-sizing from) runs just fine with low light plants, no ferts and no Glut.

What I’m getting at is; will the plants I grow with DSM then massively crash when immersed and CO2 nosedives?


----------



## Nerijus Adomaitis (29 Apr 2018)

Your plants should crash after dry start method without additional Co2 in the water, as they would be getting a lot of Co2 when emersed and there is a very little Co2 in the water. 
I’m starting DSM aquarium with mosses and Monte Carlo tomorrow and planning to use a lot of Co2 after I flud the aquarium. When plants adapt submersed, I will start reducing Co2 slowly until stop using it at all. 
I’m currently running small aquarium with Monte Carlo and moss without Co2 or liquid carbon, just Tropica specialized fertilizer.


----------



## PBM3000 (29 Apr 2018)

Thanks.  That's the route I'm headed although you're probably a week or so ahead of me.  Let me know how it's going? 

The MC I have is 1-2 Grow (emersed) so I figure it’ll crash anyway - but I’ll give it some Glut for the first few weeks at least after dry start and wean it off.  I don’t want to use any CO2 afterwards.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Apr 2018)

Check out this thread, from the Barr Report - Hybrid methods, fusing dry start + Excel with non CO2, which uses carbon for the first 2 – 3 weeks after flooding https://barrreport.com/threads/hybrid-methods-fusing-dry-start-excel-with-non-co2.4231/.


----------



## PBM3000 (29 Apr 2018)

Thanks Tim.  The email notification copied me your original post (from your tutorial) and that helped a lot too.

I'll be using inert sub (fine gravel) - what fert powders, if any, should/could I use to improve conditions 'down there'? I intend to wet spray with ferts on occasion, too.  See sig for project.


----------



## PBM3000 (2 May 2018)

Any ideas?  I have some Root Tab/Sticks - could I crush some up and sprinkle on (or mix in with) the gravel? Or will spraying with a little liquid ferts suffice?


----------

